# ecran imac qui tremble ??que faire?? merci



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2002)

mon ecran tremblote de haut en bas..plus la resolution est haute plus c'est pire..oh secours j'ai le mal de mer.!!
merci


----------



## spoutnick (30 Novembre 2002)

Salut

N'aurais tu pas une source magnétique (électro-magnétique) trop proche de ton écran ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2002)

le mien tremble aussi à cause de la circulation...eh oui...d'ailleurs si quelqu'un avait une solution ? (mis a part le déplacer)


----------



## barbarella (1 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Géronimo:</font><hr />* Salut

N'aurais tu pas une source magnétique (électro-magnétique) trop proche de ton écran ?   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je crois que c'est la cause, j'ai eu le même pb résolu en isolant mon mac


----------

